# Prissy girl!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I just wanted to share Lily's funny moment from tonight. I was trying to get a short video of her running on her wheel with my new camera, so I put her near her wheel and waited. She sniffed....and decided to hop on! I started the camera rolling and waited for her to start running away. She turned around a few times....sniffed the air....turned around again...then looked down at the floor of her not-yet-cleaned-for-the-night wheel, and discovered, to her HORROR, a dried spot of poop! She took a step to rotate the wheel and came upon ANOTHER big spot of poop! She gave me this very dirty look, then promptly stepped of her wheel and took off for the other side of the room! I nearly died laughing at her, she just looked like such a priss! "I absolutely REFUSE to run on this filthy, filthy wheel! Clean it up NOW, slave!" :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

And I bet you did clean it up right then and there didn't you??? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, I actually did! >.< I'm so whipped... :lol: And even after I cleaned it, she didn't feel like wheeling anyway, so I didn't get a video. *sigh* Guess I have to wait until tomorrow night!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, but I did get a video of her being a little princess and turning up her nose at the poopy wheel. :lol: Showed it to my mom this morning, lol.


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

That would be a funny video to see.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If I can figure out how to get it posted on photobucket, I'll post a link on here.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awwww! i can't wait to see the vid!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I got it up! If you want, just fast forward through the first like...45 seconds. She just kinda sits on her wheel for all of that, lol, but I can't figure out how to crop it out of the video. The cute part's at the end.  http://s605.photobucket.com/albums/tt13 ... V00050.flv


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG!!! that is adorable!!!!!!! talk about spoiled lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Princess Lilly is just adorable. She sits in the wheel like a Princess on her throne!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha that is sooo funny!! what a princess!


----------

